# The Elves are on their way!



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just to let you guys know that I sent out seventeen copies of Elfhunter. They are going media rate, so it might be a little while, but they will soon be yours!

I signed them, but I didn't inscribe them unless instructed in case you want to give them away later.  

Merry Christmas to my Kindlefriends...early!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you, archer!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay!  Thank you, Archer!  

N


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

This is so nice of you.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Archer!

Maxx


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Archer - I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Archer

We got the book today!! It is beautiful.  Thanks so much.

Maxx


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You are most welcome!  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I got mine today too! Thank you so much!

Ricky


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

well. . . .I guess I need to start stalking the postman. . . . . . .


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much!!! I didn't realize how beautiful the cover artwork was until I saw it in person. You are such a talented artist! I must also confess that although I have already bought the entire series on Kindle I haven't read any of them yet because they are drowned in my hundreds of books   But now that I have a physical copy I'm going to read it right away!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle copy is queued up next on my DX. . . .the physical copy will go to my Son. . . .he's going to love it!

Thanks for doing this Archer!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The Elves are most pleased!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got mine! It took me a minute to figure out what the package was for and what I had ordered LOL. I was very happy to see the book. I love the cover in person, looks so nice. I'm not sure I want to give it to my sister after all <gggg>

Thanks so much Archer!!!

Theresam


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

HA! Well, if you'd like one, I'll bet I can scare another one up from the depths. 
Just ask.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Just to let you know, one elf has landed.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hahaha! 

(Sound effects)
Whizzzzz! Yaaaaaaaaaah!
SPLAT!
(Yoicks!)


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Archer, that is very kind of you. But if you find another it should go to someone who'd read it. I always feel bad for books that just sit on the shelves to be looked at.  yip I'm just a little weird     anyway my niece and sister will take good care of this one. I plan on giving it as a Christmas gift (elves always make great gifts) and then one of them and I can read it at the same time!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The elves have arrived in the mail!  Archer, the book is beautiful.  I loved flipping through, looking at the pictures.  I love my Kindle, but books will always feel special.  Thank you, Archer!

N


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

You're welcome! I love my books, too. Kindle is great, though! I'm filling mine up with goodies.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you archer! 

Mine arrived today and others are right, the cover is beautiful. 

And, wow, but it is a rather hefty book. Glad I'll actually be reading it on the Kindle (although I do plan to leaf through and check out the illustrations before I send it off to #1 daughter).


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Mike: 

You should see Fire-heart! It is affectionately known as the 'Big, Blue Footstool'. 
All illustrations SHOULD have come through in Kindle versions, but I'm like you...I leaf through books and find 'em!

So glad you received it in good shape.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

archer said:


> ...affectionaltely known as the 'Big, Blue Footstool'...


LOL!


----------

